# Größe des Applets dynamisch ändern



## Sabine (25. Feb 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte ein Applet in eine Webseite einbinden.

Ich möchte dabei ein Fenster haben, das man in der Größe verändern kann.
Standardmäßig erscheinen Applets  in der Browser oder in Popups und man
lann sie dort nicht in der Größe änderen.

Ich könnte aus dem Applet heraus ein neues Frame erzeugen, das ist resizable, aber dann habe ich
noch zusätzlich das Parent-Applet auf dem Bildschirm und das ist dann störend.

Kann man denn das Parent-Applet unsichtbar starten oder weiß einer eine Lösung für die Sache ?

Viele Grüße
Sabine


----------



## AlArenal (25. Feb 2004)

Wenn du die Größenangabe im Applet-Tag in % machst, dann kannste über 100% das Applet ausi die gesamte Fläche des Fensters zuweisen (wenn du im Body-Tag die ganzen margins auf 0 setzt). Du kannst aber auch das Applet in einem eigenen Fenster starten lassen, wenn es signiert ist.


----------



## Sabine (25. Feb 2004)

Das mit den 100% klappt (fast), vielen Dank.

Aber jetzt habe ich noch das Problem, zwischen dem Rand einer Browser-Seite/Popup und der Umrahmung des Applets
 ist immer noch ein Rand. Wie bekomme ich den weg ?

Gruß Sabine


----------



## JasonV (25. Feb 2004)

meinst du den normalen Hintergrund-Rand?

dann würde ich es mit den <body>-Tags topmargin / leftmargin / rightmargin / bottommargin probieren


```
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0">
```

könnte also abhilfe schaffen, hoff ich zumindest


----------



## Sabine (25. Feb 2004)

Klasse vielen Dank,

im IE funzt das perfekt, aber im Linux-Firebird 0.7. ist unten immer noch ein Rand zwischen
Applet-Rahmen und Fensterrahmen, aber das wird ein Browser-Bug sein, im IE sieht es
richtig aus.

Gruß Sabine


----------



## C-Ray (1. Mrz 2004)

IE benutzt die Attribute: topmargin=0, lefmargin=0,......
für Netscape und co versuch es mal mit marginwidth=0 und marginheight=0 und den rand zu löschen.
Die Werte solltest du alle problemlos im <body ...........
unterbringen


----------

